# Betrug !?



## delle (16 August 2010)

habe vor 4 wochen bei dem anbieter w*w.u-fake.c*m eine uhr bestellt - geld wurde sofort von meiner visa-card abgebucht aber bis heute habe ich die uhr nicht bekommen --- werde jetzt strafanzeige erstatten wegen des verdachts des betruges -- weil ich an die firma auch schon zahlreiche mails geschrieben habe von denen bisher keine einzige beantwortet wurde ....
kein seriöser shop - bitte finger davon lassen - hat bereits ein anderer hier ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht - bitte melden


----------



## Eniac (16 August 2010)

*AW: Betrug !?*

Wie kann man nur etwas bei einer Webseite bestellen, die weder Adresse noch Telefonnummern angibt? Abgesehen davon, dass es gewaltigen Ärger gibt, falls wirklich etwas verschickt wird und der Zoll die Sendung herausangelt. Das wird dann nicht billig.

Die domain "u-fakes.com" ist in der Türkei gehostet und mit Privacy Protection registriert, die Hintermänner wollen also im Dunkeln bleiben.

Setzt Dich mit Deiner Kreditkartenfirma in Verbindung und veranlasse einen charge back, vielleicht siehst Du Dein Geld wieder.


Eniac


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 August 2010)

*AW: Betrug !?*



> u-fakes.com


erinnert mich sehr an 


> uhrwelt.com



...das ist auch ein türkischer Anbieter.



delle schrieb:


> habe vor 4 wochen bestellt ... aber bis heute habe ich die uhr nicht bekommen.


Wie Eniac schon sagte, könnte man die Rückbuchung bei Visa wegen Nichtlieferung der Ware veranlassen. Wenn aber u-fakes.com so arbeitet wie sein türkischer Kollege von uhrwelt.com, dann kommt die Fälschung womöglich noch.



delle schrieb:


> werde jetzt strafanzeige erstatten


...und der Polizei gleich erzählen, dass du eine Fälschung kaufen wolltest, die du gar nicht erwerben darfst. Somit ist dir womöglich gar kein Schaden entstanden, da du ja freiwillig dein Geld an den Bosporus geschickt hast. Lies mal hier: Gefälschte Uhren vom Zoll beschlagnahmt Urheber, Marken, Patente frag-einen-anwalt.de


----------



## blowfish (17 August 2010)

*AW: Betrug !?*

Hallo @Delle. Du hast doch die Uhr mit deiner Visa Karte bezahlt, also selbst die Überweisung getätigt? Damit dürfte wohl das Ganze unter die Rubrik Lehrgeld fallen. :roll:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 August 2010)

*AW: Betrug !?*



blowfish schrieb:


> selbst die Überweisung getätigt? Damit dürfte wohl das Ganze unter die Rubrik Lehrgeld fallen.


Das ist falsch! Wer einen Artikel bezahlt, aber ggü. seiner Bank (oder dem Kreditkartenunternehmen) geltend macht, diesen nicht übersandt bekommen zu haben, kann die Buchung rückgängig machen. Zumindest bekommt er eine "virtuelle" Gutschrift, der Betrag wird bis zur Klärung durch das Kartenunternehmen entweder "auf Eis" gelegt oder dem Kunden gegen die Möglichkeit der Einforderung wieder zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## blowfish (19 August 2010)

*AW: Betrug !?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> der Betrag wird bis zur Klärung durch das Kartenunternehmen entweder "auf Eis" gelegt



In diesem Fall wird die Bank aber eine Strafanzeige verlangen. Dann siehe deinen eigenen Eintrag:


> ...und der Polizei gleich erzählen, dass du eine Fälschung kaufen wolltest, die du gar nicht erwerben darfst. Somit ist dir womöglich gar kein Schaden entstanden, da du ja freiwillig dein Geld an den Bosporus geschickt hast.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 August 2010)

*AW: Betrug !?*



blowfish schrieb:


> In diesem Fall wird die Bank aber eine Strafanzeige verlangen.


Na und? Dann macht man die eben! Oder man geht einfach zur Wache, erläutert dort den Sachverhalt als "Meldung/Bürgermitteilung in einer zivilen Sache", so dass man da gewesen ist und teilt der Bank dann das Aktenzeichen mit. Fertig!


----------



## blowfish (19 August 2010)

*AW: Betrug !?*

Und für eine "Meldung/Bürgermitteilung in einer zivilen Sache" gibbet es kein Aktenzeichen.


----------



## mANUEL kko (15 November 2011)

HALLO!!!

Hatte mir bei U-FAKES auch eine Uhr bestelt! Meine Überweisung an die Firma ist nun 14 TAGE her und habe keine bestätigung von Ihnen erhalt und auf meine 3 Mails die ich Diesen geasant habe keine Antwort erhalten!!! WAS SOLL ICH UNTERNEHMEN?


----------



## Teleton (15 November 2011)

Ich habe vorgestern abend am Hauptbahnhof per Vorkassebarzahlung Drogen gekauft, der kommt und liefert nicht, was tun?

maNUEL unser Geld ist wohl futsch, falls die Verkäufer nicht doch noch freiwillig liefern. Na ja mit gefälschten Uhren (sog. Armrotz) gibt es eh nur Ärger mit Zoll und Rechteinhaber.


----------



## metzeroliver (26 Januar 2012)

Hi
Ja ich hatte auch so eine probleme gehabt und habe pesch gehabt davon. Aber zuzeit habe ich eine seite die ich mir dafür fröhlich bin. Die uhren sind sehr gut (xxx) und sie geben online hilfe für anrufe und E-mail. Diese seite gibt auch sofort antwort. Du kannst per paypal, kreditkarte und nachnahme kaufen. ich habe keine zoll probleme gehabt. Na also Sie geben alle dienste was sie suchen. İch empfehle dir diese seite zu besuchen.

[modedit by Hippo: Link auf Fälscherseite gelöscht]


----------



## Teleton (26 Januar 2012)

Das bleibt aber trotzdem mieser gefälschter Armrotz. Verstehe ich nicht, für die Preise bekommt man doch wirklich schöne echte Uhren aus dem Vintage-Bereich, schaut Euch doch z.B. mal im Uhrforum.de um


----------



## trojanhorse (23 Februar 2012)

Prinzipiell gebe ich ja allen recht, die hier von armrotz etc. sprechen.
Ich kann alle nur vor dem Laden warnen, da ich mir im Dezember (beeinflusst
von dem Genuss von ein paar Glühwein) dort auch was bestellt habe.
Das wurde natürlich bis heute nicht geliefert und Nachfragen werden auch
nicht mehr beantwortet. Naja, das läuft wohl unter Lehrgeld.
*Auf jeden Fall ist das ein Sch...laden! Finger weg!*


----------



## Hippo (23 Februar 2012)

Alle Menschen werden klug ...
... die einen früher und die andern später ...


----------



## trojanhorse (23 Februar 2012)

Richtig. Sagte ich ja schon.


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Februar 2012)

Was sagt uns das?
Ab dem vierten Glühwein Finger weg von Maus und Tastatur.


*SCNR*


----------



## Erykah (29 Februar 2012)

Hihi, ja manchmal muss man halt erstmal auf die Schna**** fallen, damit man es begreift...
Bei der Seite wäre ich aber wirklich nie auf die Idee gekommen, etwas zu bestellen...
Hoffe du bekommst dein Geld noch wieder!!! *daumendrück*


----------



## gregorchip (2 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich rate euch Replikas bei Seriösen Shops zu kaufen. Es gibt einige bei denen ich Einkaufe. z.B.
 xxxx
Bitte passt auch auf, das Ihr die Shops immer per Telefon erreicht.

Gruß
gregor

Mod-Edit: Link auf Fälscherseite entfernt. Es gibt keine seriösen Replikashops!


----------



## Hippo (2 Juli 2012)

Replikas zu kaufen geht fast immer in die Hose!
Spätestens wenns der Zoll in die Finger kriegt.
Der Poster gregorchip scheint mir wohl nur seinen Link unter die Leute bringen zu wollen ...
Nene, nicht mit uns


----------



## Goblin (2 Juli 2012)

Bei uns gibts Replikas auf dem Trödelmarkt. Saugefährlich was der Typ macht,aber mir solls egal sein. Brauch son Schrott net


----------



## fudy (26 Oktober 2014)

*o-fakes - aktueller Bericht von August - Okt. 2014*

Hat sehr schöne Uhren, aber die Qualität lässt leider etwas zu wünschen übrig…und wenn man glaubt eine Reklamation wird auch gut behandelt…leider nein…man hört nichts mehr, man wird einfach nur verarscht!
Ich habe die Ware (2 Uhren) aufgrund eines Antwortmails von o-fakes zurückgeschickt, wo drinnen stand - kein Problem, einfach zurückschicken, Aufgabenummer per mail durchgeben, beide Bestellnummern auf die Uhren kleben, und dann klappt das schon... aber nachdem die Ware definitiv auch dort angenommen wurde – NICHTS – jetzt sind 3 Monate vergangen…und nichts ist passiert!

Gleichzeitig werden auf deren Seite nach wie vor gefakte positive Erfahrungsberichte veröffentlicht…eine schlechte Bewertung hat dort natürlich keine Chance…hab ich selber mehrfach versucht weil ich nichts mehr gehört habe…wird einfach nicht aufgenommen…klar, weil die Berichte genauso wie die Uhren ein FAKE sind!
…ich habe nie wieder etwas von denen gehört…mails kommen zurück – die Mail-Adressen gibt es nicht mehr, und damit kann Dir klarerweise auch keiner Auskunft geben was mit den bereits bezahlten Uhren passiert ist.
Die ganze Kohle für 2 Uhren ist weg…und das erst nach knapp 2 Wochen in Gebrauch…
BESTELLT NICHT BEI DIESEN [pieeeep]!!!!!
Das ist leider hinausgeschmissenes Geld!


----------



## Goblin (27 Oktober 2014)

Was willste denn von so einem gefakten Billigschrott erwarten ?  Schreib es als Lehrgeld ab. Die Seite hat nicht mal ein Imressum

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sowas überhaupt legal is


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2014)

Goblin schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sowas überhaupt legal is


Hey bist ja ein echter Blitzgemerk 
Warum haben die wohl kein Impressum und sind irgendwo irgendwo in der Pampas (aktuell Türkei) registriert?



> We have 121 historical records for O-fakes.com.
> The oldest record dates back more than 12 years.
> There are at least 42 significant changes.
> About 76% of the records publish domain name ownership data; the rest use a privacy or proxy service.


----------



## Teleton (27 Oktober 2014)

Sei froh das nicht geliefert wurde sonst hättest Du Dir noch Ärger mit Zoll und den Rechteinhabern und Dir ggf noch eine Abmahnung eingehandelt.
Selbst wenn geliefert worden wäre hättest Du nur eine Ladung Armrotz erhalten der Dich daran erinnert das Orginal nicht kaufen zu können.
Sieh Dich mal im Uhrenforum um welche tollen und bezahlbare Alternativen es von "echten" Anbietern gibt insbesondere im Vintagebereich.


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2014)

@Teleton - er *HAT* sie ja bekommen und bezahlt. Und dann wegen einer Reklamation zurückgeschickt aber sein Geld nicht wieder bekommen.
@fudy - Woher kamen die Uhren überhaupt und wohin mußtest Du sie zurückschicken?


----------



## Teleton (27 Oktober 2014)

Ups Montag ist kein Tag sondern eine helle Nacht.
Armrotz bleibts trotzdem


----------



## fudy (27 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Hippo!

Die Uhren kamen jeweils per Nachnahme aus Rumänien. Nach erfolgter Beanstandung kam per mail die Info ich solle die Uhren an eine spezielle Postbox-Adresse in Bukarest schicken. Das habe ich dann auch gemacht und dazu eine gesonderte mail mit der Sendungsverfolgungsnummer an o-fakes geschickt. Das Paket wurde auch angenommen, aber ich habe leider nie mehr was gehört, bzw. bekommen.
Auf all meine mails habe ich dann nur noch "Unzustellbar-Nachrichten" bekommen - dass es diese email-Adressen nicht gibt usw.


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2014)

So bös wie das jetzt klingt - aber das dürfte jetzt der Traum vom Weihnachtsgeld gewesen sein...
Im Netz habe ich eine einzige Meldung (unter hunderten) gelesen daß einer nach langer Zeit angeblich das Geld zurückgekommen sein soll.
Registriert in der Türkei, Lieferung aus Rumänien, Rücksendung auch dorthin.
Beides Länder die nicht unbedingt für ein sauberes Netz und seine Nutzer bekannt sind.


----------



## fudy (27 Oktober 2014)

...das befürchte ich auch...aber ich werde sicher nicht aufhören andere davor zu warnen bei diesen Leuten weiter einzukaufen!
Alle Bewertungen auf deren Seite sind gefakt...NICHTS bei O-FAKES kaufen...die wollen nur Eure schnelle Kohle...und wenn die Uhr was hat...dann ist dieses Geld auch weg!


----------



## fudy (28 Oktober 2014)

...anscheinend gibt es doch ein "höheres Wesen"...zumindest eine Uhr wurde heute nach mittlerweile 9 Wochen auf eine neue Uhr ausgetauscht! Soeben eingetroffen...abgeschickt aus Deutschland! Dann kommt hoffentlich auch noch die 2. Uhr...!


----------



## uhrenfreund (10 Februar 2015)

hallo fudy ,habe bei o-fake ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht.die erste uhr ,die kam entsprach nicht der abbildung im angebot von o-fake.zurückgeschickt ,etliche mails weiter ,nach über 40 tagen kam dann die uhr die ich an statt dessen ausgesucht habe weil die erste nicht in der angegebenen form lieferbar und geld zurück ist nicht.die zweite uhr hat allerdings auch wieder deutliche abweichungen vom angebot.auf meine anfrage kam die antwort: noch ein umtausch ist nicht und wenn mir die uhr nicht gefällt ,soll ich mir eine originale kaufen! dazu kann ich nur sagen BESCHISS.


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2015)

Sorry Leute - da muß ich leider sagen - selber schuld.
Denn wer glaubt daß einer Verbraucherrechte achtet wenn ihn schon die Markenschutzrechte der Hersteller einen feuchten Kehrricht interessieren ...
Das ist schon fast wie Hehlerware kaufen und dann auf Gewährleistung bestehen


----------



## jupp11 (10 Februar 2015)

uhrenfreund schrieb:


> .....wenn mir die uhr nicht gefällt ,soll ich mir eine originale kaufen! dazu kann ich nur sagen BESCHISS.


Wieso Beschiss? Auch hier hält sich mein Mitleid in sehr engen Grenzen.....


----------



## uhrenfreund (21 Februar 2015)

hallo leidensgenossen,wie schon mal bemerkt ,wer bei o-fake nicht das bekommt was er will,muss damit leben.1 mal wurde bei meiner bestellung getauscht, danach hiess es kauf dir ne echte wenn du nicht zufrieden bist mit dem ramsch der geliefert wurde.nie mehr kauf ich bei eine uhr bei o-fake.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andylein (17 September 2018)

Teleton schrieb:


> Sei froh das nicht geliefert wurde sonst hättest Du Dir noch Ärger mit Zoll und den Rechteinhabern und Dir ggf noch eine Abmahnung eingehandelt.
> Selbst wenn geliefert worden wäre hättest Du nur eine Ladung Armrotz erhalten der Dich daran erinnert das Orginal nicht kaufen zu können.
> Sieh Dich mal im Uhrenforum um welche tollen und bezahlbare Alternativen es von "echten" Anbietern gibt insbesondere im Vintagebereich.


Blödsinn...


----------



## Dimmi (17 September 2018)

Replikas kaufen?

Da bin Ich nicht so sicher was das Zollamt angeht


----------

